# Bellator 106 salaries:



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Final Bellator 106 salaries: Eddie Alvarez tops payroll with $160K
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Nov 03, 2013
> 
> The final disclosed payroll for the card was $551,500.
> ...


.

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/1...roll-with-160k


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

A main card fighter making 3000? That sucks.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

King Mo makes 10k lol.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

And people complain about UFC pay why?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## panthony (Nov 12, 2006)

King Mo...10K wtf 
I know he wish he had signed with the UFC and Dana's glad he didn't.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow Riggs contract must be the equivalent of an all in with your mortgage poker bet ... $5000 to show and $95000 to win? 

Good for him he's on a nice winning streak, second highest payout on a card that includes multiple champs and former champs without ever having held a belt himself.

Pretty poor pay scale overall though, Bellator and UFC are really two peas in a pod. Like Coke / Pepsi, McD / BK, Democrats / Republicans etc. WSOF seems better for how small a show they are and the level of fighters they have, most of their winners break 5 figures at least.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

LOL at Riggs getting paid *ten times* the amount of King Mo


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

They need to pay their fighters more!!! rabble rabble rabble!

Seriously though, the pay seems inline with the level of talent they have.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You need to remember when comparing pay scales that due to less people watching they are not getting the sponsorship money they would get in the UFC either.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Wow Riggs contract must be the equivalent of an all in with your mortgage poker bet ... $5000 to show and $95000 to win?


the 95 grand was for winning "Fight Master".


----------

